# 2700x - snapped pin, ghetto repair and a lapjob!



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2020)

Long story short: I lost a pin off my 2700x to some pin goblin, and bought a 3700x.
Then i thought... lets try dumb shit to fix this thing.

Broken pin, which controlled the RAM slots. One of 4 slots worked at 2133Mhz, not fully stable but enough to reach windows.




Edit: Missed some photos!

How i fixed the missing pin - i cut the wire out of a spare SATA cable and dropped it into the mobo socket





The SATA cable wire is inside the socket to the top left of the piece of cardboard





Dirty girl needs a good cleaning! that conductonaut has been through hell on a bunch of coolers
























4.3Ghz boost (nooooice)





58C max temps in LinpackXtreme benchmark (remember, 10C offset for the other reading)


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 9, 2020)

At least the solder failed for the pin and not the pad, shouldn't be too hard to stick it back on.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 9, 2020)

This is 2020, the stupid pin design should be obsolete. I don't know why AMD won't do it. 3 decades of broken/bent pins isn't enough?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2020)

*" and a lapjob!".*
*Nice lapjob.

PS your supposed to buy JD neat **and then add cola if nessary*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2020)

Might have missed it, have you tried soldering the pin back on?

Some rosin flux, tweezers, a fine tip soldering iron with some careful work should do the trick. I've done it a few times, successfully. The key is to stay relaxed, take your time and remember that there is no rush. If it doesn't work the first time, clean up and try again.

@Mussels  I remember you saying you have no idea where the pin went. Have you looked for a donor pin from another, less valuable AM4 or even AM3/AM2(can't remember if they would fit, but it's worth a look) CPU?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2020)

I had luck in the past with gold plated craft wire. Just snip a bit a tad longer than the socket height, insert CPU, see if pin makes contact by looking to see if RAM comes back.

This was back in the 939 days, but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't still work.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 9, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> This is 2020, the stupid pin design should be obsolete. I don't know why AMD won't do it. 3 decades of broken/bent pins isn't enough?


What's the alternative? Bent pins on socket?


----------



## hat (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice work on the lapping. I did my 2600k recently, it was a fun project.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 9, 2020)

Wooooooow... well done! 

Did I miss a mention of any temperature drop? 


Regeneration said:


> This is 2020, the stupid pin design should be obsolete. I don't know why AMD won't do it. 3 decades of broken/bent pins isn't enough?


Or, it could be a socket full of them which are more easily moved/destroyed.


----------



## delshay (Jun 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What's the alternative? Bent pins on socket?



Bent pins on socket is worse & more difficult to repair than broken pins on CPU.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What's the alternative? Bent pins on socket?


PGA has pins on both the cpu and in the socket so your even more likely to damage a PGA socket than an LGA one especially if your cpu(s) have had their pins re-straightened.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 9, 2020)

This wasn't the kind of lapjob I was thinking of, still satisfying.


----------



## delshay (Jun 9, 2020)

HEADS-UP

It looks like we have a leaked AM4 pinout.  See this thread 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gzkxux


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2020)

had around a 20C drop, the CPU would flatline at 85  Tctl/75C TDie vs the 68/78 now - its boosting higher due to the lower temps, and running at lower auto fan speeds so its hard to say exactly how much better it is

the pin itself is long gone, it vanished when the CPU was removed to see why my system decided not to POST any more. At a guess the pin fell off in the socket, and fell out into carpet when i was diagnosing.

edit: woops, forgot to show how i ghetto fixed the missing pin. in first post now.


----------



## delshay (Jun 10, 2020)

If the pin is not soldered down you may possibly get HR which will make the computer unstable, do random reset or corrupt files. It may seem to work but there is no telling how good a contact the pin is making. Vibration may unsettle it, ie if your playing music with the speakers nearby.  Low frequency may unsettle it, ie deep bass.


----------



## Totally (Jun 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> This is 2020, the stupid pin design should be obsolete. I don't know why AMD won't do it. 3 decades of broken/bent pins isn't enough?



And to what alternative? LGA? Same problems just on the mb. Had this been LGA he'd been screwed.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 10, 2020)

Totally said:


> And to what alternative? LGA? Same problems just on the mb. Had this been LGA he'd been screwed.





EarthDog said:


> Or, it could be a socket full of them which are more easily moved/destroyed.





Chomiq said:


> What's the alternative? Bent pins on socket?



Intel MB socket pins design is slightly better but far from being perfect.

Thick rounded socket pins (disc shaped, just like Lego but smaller and with shorter gaps between) will put an end to this bent/broken pins nonsense once and for all.

Sure the processor will be wider, but this will also improve thermal transfer and provide space for additional cores.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2020)

Totally said:


> And to what alternative? LGA? Same problems just on the mb. Had this been LGA he'd been screwed.



hmmm they could go BGA


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Wooooooow... well done!
> 
> Did I miss a mention of any temperature drop?
> Or, it could be a socket full of them which are more easily moved/destroyed.


Agreed - The entire board and all CPUs you'd have for it would be useless, at least with the pins on the CPU it's only the CPU itself affected and frankly there are less incidents with it too that I've ever seen. 
BTW I have a board (775 Gigabyte) coming with damaged pins in the socket, if I can't fix it I'll just rob parts from it to fix another one I have with blown MOSFETs.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you looked for a donor pin from another, less valuable AM4 or even AM3/AM2(can't remember if they would fit, but it's worth a look) CPU?


The pins on the older CPU’s are longer than the pins for Ryzen. I was surprised how short they are when I first removed the CPU from the clamshell package.


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2020)

Older CPU pins are also larger in diameter based on the socket it goes to, you'd have to use the right socket/chip to make it work if harvesting a pin from a donor chip.


----------



## delshay (Jun 10, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm they could go BGA



As it turns out, you can convert PGA to BGA. Just de-solder all the pins & replace with balls. Not so sure if it will match the solder pads if you de-solder the socket. You could also leave it "as is" after removing the pins & sand it down to the pads to reveal the copper. Now you have LGA.

This is just crazy modding thou, but I do have such a modding planned. It's coming to "ghetto thread" soon here on TPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Mussels said:


> the pin itself is long gone, it vanished when the CPU was removed to see why my system decided not to POST any more. At a guess the pin fell off in the socket, and fell out into carpet when i was diagnosing.


If you have soldering equipment, I would a least try to solder it on, just for the peace of mind.



biffzinker said:


> The pins on the older CPU’s are longer than the pins for Ryzen. I was surprised how short they are when I first removed the CPU from the clamshell package.


They should still fit in the socket IIRC. The socket itself should be deep enough. I don't currently have any for comparison so that is only a hypothesis.

EDIT; Nevermind you were right. The pins are not just longer, they have a larger diameter as well.


Still a cheap donor AM4 CPU would do the trick.


----------



## delshay (Jun 10, 2020)

Bones said:


> Agreed - The entire board and all CPUs you'd have for it would be useless, at least with the pins on the CPU it's only the CPU itself affected and frankly there are less incidents with it too that I've ever seen.
> BTW I have a board (775 Gigabyte) coming with damaged pins in the socket, if I can't fix it I'll just rob parts from it to fix another one I have with blown MOSFETs.



That's right, take parts from old dead boards to fix other boards, that's what I do. But I also don't always fit the same MOSFETS back as I sometime feel it's wasting my time. So I head to Mouser & buy even better MOSFETS & change the lot & crank up the power by changing the resistors.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 10, 2020)

Totally said:


> And to what alternative? LGA? Same problems just on the mb. Had this been LGA he'd been screwed.



Maybe putting the CPU on a card that pops into a PCIe backplane?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey folks, you're getting off-topic, let's rope it in.


----------



## Totally (Jun 10, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> Maybe putting the CPU on a card that pops into a PCIe backplane?



Ask Regen, his criteria was not stupid and not obsolete(tho slighty not stupid and slighty not obsolete is okay), being obsolete that wouldn't fly with him.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2020)

AM4 CPU would cost me around $75 Au, cant find any at all.

This fix cost me a spare SATA cable, for a CPU that had already been replaced - so if it fails in the future, i already know why.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Mussels said:


> AM4 CPU would cost me around $75 Au, cant find any at all.
> 
> This fix cost me a spare SATA cable, for a CPU that had already been replaced - so if it fails in the future, i already know why.


Fair enough. I'm a bit of a perfectionist in this area things, and a loose pin that could fail at any moment would bug the ever-living-daylights out of me...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. I'm a bit of a perfectionist in this area things, and a loose pin that could fail at any moment would bug the ever-living-daylights out of me...



its in my sons gaming PC, not a production machine. i wouldnt do this to my primary either (which is why i got a 3700x)


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 10, 2020)

Totally said:


> Ask Regen, his criteria was not stupid and not obsolete(tho slighty not stupid and slighty not obsolete is okay), being obsolete that wouldn't fly with him.



There is no reason to stick with cheap pin socket interface from 1990 that bent or break so easily. Everytime you take off AMD CPU from the socket might be the last time.

Why watch Netflix and Blu-ray on a flat screen 4K TV? Stick with VHS and CRT. Dump all modern gadgets... microwave, air-condition, smartphone.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 10, 2020)

Linus has a fun video (If you can bear him as a YouTube 'celeb') on replacing broken pins. I think it can be done with pins of a different diameter. If it's longer than the others, then it can be trimmed.


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, pins can be trimmed without issue as long as the trimming itself is done correctly.

For what Intel uses it's a different story. 
If a pin breaks off you can't simply stuff another pin in place and have it work nor can you possibly solder a single pin in - The entire socket has to go.
That along with the simple fact the board is affected and in turn you can't use any CPUs you may have for it either rendering both useless. At least if a pin breaks on the CPU it's a matter of remove and replace the CPU only, MUCH easier and cheaper in many cases to deal with.

That's why I say pins on the CPU is better than having them down in the board's socket because _it only affects the CPU_ and nothing else, easier to get around or fix and can be cheaper to deal with too without anything else associated with the board (Spare/other CPU's) becoming unuseable too over it.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There is no reason to stick with cheap pin socket interface from 1990 that bent or break so easily



Er only if your an clumsy twat I've built plenty of PGA systems and never bent or broken a pin I've also straightened pins on CPU's people have bought me and re-soldered ones that they've broken off it's fairly easy if you have a steady hand all you need is needle nose tweezers and a soldering iron with a medium/fine tip


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> Maybe putting the CPU on a card that pops into a PCIe backplane?



I think Asus at one point showed of a prototype a couple of years ago if not more where the cpu was soldiered to the motherboard like in laptops but for the desktop.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 10, 2020)

Slot A and Slot 1   from back in the day ( Oh for being old enough to remember this )


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep - Those were basically trouble-free.


----------



## delshay (Jun 10, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Er only if your an clumsy twat I've built plenty of PGA systems and never bent or broken a pin I've also straightened pins on CPU's people have bought me and re-soldered ones that they've broken off it's fairly easy if you have a steady hand all you need is needle nose tweezers and a soldering iron with a medium/fine tip



I use 0.5 tip to remove what's left of the broken pin. The only problem is you need a strong wattage iron to generate the heat required to remove it. If you use a pre-heater to heat up the CPU this improves things greatly.

Soldering back a new pin can also be challenge if the pin is nearer the centre. Most users that break pins thankfully seems to be on the outside which make the task significantly easier. Break it somewhere else will test anyone's true skill in soldering, especially on AM4 due to high density. ie it's more compacted together compared to older AMD CPU with less pins.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 10, 2020)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Totally (Jun 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There is no reason to stick with cheap pin socket interface from 1990 that bent or break so easily. Everytime you take off AMD CPU from the socket might be the last time.
> 
> Why watch Netflix and Blu-ray on a flat screen 4K TV? Stick with VHS and CRT. Dump all modern gadgets... microwave, air-condition, smartphone.



4k, flat panels, blu‐ray actually exist and are objectively superior that what they've replaced. Lga, is just as old as PGA which was adopted earlier. So wtf are you going on about? If there was a better why don't you patent it and sell it to AMD instead of crying about it?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2020)

can you guys stop being silly and arguing, and just be happy that a dumb idea fixed an expensive CPU?


Also that i got a nice lapjob, havent done that since my Q6600 G0 a long time ago


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2020)

Bones said:


> Yep - Those were basically trouble-free.


They really were! It was such a great idea that needed to be taken further!


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2020)

Mussels said:


> can you guys stop being silly and arguing, and just be happy that a dumb idea fixed an expensive CPU?
> 
> 
> Also that i got a nice lapjob, havent done that since my Q6600 G0 a long time ago


I'm... kinda surprised I don't see lapping happening more, especially with the strange boosting algorithms AMD is using, where temperature is a large factor. I think delidding happens more often than lapping...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2020)

hat said:


> I'm... kinda surprised I don't see lapping happening more, especially with the strange boosting algorithms AMD is using, where temperature is a large factor. I think delidding happens more often than lapping...


I traditionally lap, however i tried a full motherboard monoblock this time round, it is ok ,cools well but I am now pining for a decent Cpu block ,der8aurs new mounting brackets and one hell of a lapping.

your not helping with you pron pics mussels, tut.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 10, 2020)

I was just saying that the story of bent pins should have been LONG GONE. When it comes to AMD/Intel/Nvidia on hardware forums, you say one bad thing, and people jump in to defend the firm like they're shareholders or members of the board.

It's not that difficult to break or bent a pin, usually happens when you take the processor out of the socket for cleaning. It is frustrating and annoying. Go figure where to harvest a pin from... VGA cable, IDE connector, HDD, and then pray it will work again.

It doesn't matter what the competitor have. PGA belongs in the 90s and needs to be replaced by a modern alternative.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice job! I cut a staple in the 939 days and it worked. Holes are too small now I imagine.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What's the alternative? Bent pins on socket?


Exactly. LGA motherboards are far worse than pinned CPU packages. The whole premise of LGA was a terrible idea from Intel to reduce its packaging costs and keep the profits, shifting the burden onto the motherboard manufacturers.

There are no advantages to consumers for moving to LGA, and several real-world disadvantages. I have fixed bent pins on both CPUs and LGA sockets, but LGA sockets take more effort. I imagine fixing a _broken_ pin on an LGA is damn near _impossible _without specialist tools, yet this thread proves that a broken CPU can be soldered or kludged just fine.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 13, 2020)

@Mussels well done, consider posting this to https://old.reddit.com/r/techsupportmacgyver/ !

For everyone arguing about PGA vs LGA, please note that @Regeneration wasn't arguing that one is superior to the other. They were merely opining that this pin nonsense is a royal PITA and that we honestly should have something better by now, and I think we can all agree on this.

Slot 1/Socket A were great, but they weren't intended to "fix" the pin issue - rather, they were a cost-saving measure to prevent low yields. They also had a mere 242 pins, compared to the 387 of their predecessor Socket 8. Considering the ever-higher pin counts (AM4 has 1331, Alder Lake supposedly 1700) and densities, I don't think we'll ever see a return to the slotted form factor - particularly since it complicates thermal management.

Personally, a solution to this longstanding pin issue would be far more interesting to me than the next half-decade of incremental hardware improvements.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> It doesn't matter what the competitor have. PGA belongs in the 90s and needs to be replaced by a modern alternative.


Yes. I agree.

LGA is a step backwards from PGA, not forwards though. Waiting on science for a better answer - surely there's merit to positioning two BGA's together, maybe with a compressible perforated interposer to aid in both alignment and protection....

Come on science, you can fix this!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

Quantum CPU's - there is both an installed and an uninstalled CPU in there at the same time, until someone opens the case up and then a cat dies or something


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Quantum CPU's - there is both an installed and an uninstalled CPU in there at the same time, until someone opens the case up and then a cat dies or something


Whoa there, hold up now Schrodinger! I'm fairly sure cat hair isn't the answer.


----------



## Bones (Jul 13, 2020)

Using cat hair to fix a broken pin..... 
Pure genious!

I'd think a socket and CPU config with small dots instead of pins on the chip that interface with dimples or contact points in the socket is the best way, nothing to actually get bent on either side of it. If you happen to drop the chip chances are it's fine and the socket is too.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Bones said:


> I'd think a socket and CPU config with small dots instead of pins on the chip that interface with dimples or contact points in the socket is the best way, nothing to actually get bent on either side of it. If you happen to drop the chip chances are it's fine and the socket is too.


That's exactly what I meant by positioning two BGAs together. 

I'm wondering why it hasn't been done yet because Intel and AMD already make BGAs for laptops and embedded solutions. If they could get BGA chips to work in a socket then that would reduce the number of different packages and SKUs they have to make. The fact they haven't made an obvious cost-saving and packaging simplification by doing this means there must be some downside that we're not thinking of.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> That's exactly what I meant by positioning two BGAs together.
> 
> I'm wondering why it hasn't been done yet because Intel and AMD already make BGAs for laptops and embedded solutions. If they could get BGA chips to work in a socket then that would reduce the number of different packages and SKUs they have to make. The fact they haven't made an obvious cost-saving and packaging simplification by doing this means there must be some downside that we're not thinking of.


Those exist already for testing said BGA chips but they use pogo pins which are much more expensive than other types of contacts. 

LGA strikes a good balance between simplicity, cost, reliability & durability which makes it superior to PGA in pretty much every way. The best way to not bend contacts is to stop dropping things in the socket. 
The possible reason why AMD stuck with PGA on the desktop parts was because of tooling costs to change everything over to LGA. TR/Epyc were a completely new design so it made sense to use LGA for them, that and PGA probably wouldn't work well on such a large chip.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Jul 13, 2020)

My question to the lap job on a Ryzen.  Is it worth the time and effort now to gain a few mhz?  Has it brought your temps down a significant amount?  I'm kind of curious about what you did as I used to to do a fair amount of lapping CPU's. I'd stopped due to the time in on lapping correctly VS the the performance/temps results on most modern CPU's these days.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2020)

Icon Charlie said:


> My question to the lap job on a Ryzen.  Is it worth the time and effort now to gain a few mhz?  Has it brought your temps down a significant amount?  I'm kind of curious about what you did as I used to to do a fair amount of lapping CPU's. I'd stopped due to the time in on lapping correctly VS the the performance/temps results on most modern CPU's these days.



that chip was always a nightmare to cool, lost about 20C on the lap


----------



## Icon Charlie (Jul 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> that chip was always a nightmare to cool, lost about 20C on the lap


Now that's pretty damn good  temp drop for your CPU.


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 20, 2020)

GUYS.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...

I was trying to take out my 3700x in order to change the thermal paste... HE CAME OUT STUK ON THE HEAT SINK. I have a broken pin... not just thje pin.. the entire pin... like ... the base (or pad.. i dont know how to call this). Looking up here on the AM4 soket image, its the AZ_SDIN0 pin. Top right corner. It's "AUDIO" something. Is that essential for the cpu to work?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> I was trying to take out my 3700x in order to change the thermal paste... HE CAME OUT STUK ON THE HEAT SINK.


In the future either run a stress test program to heat up the heatsink or twist the heatsink before pulling up.

The missing pin could be for integrated audio codec. The worse that can happen is no audio.


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> In the future either run a stress test program to heat up the heatsink or twist the heatsink before pulling up.
> 
> The missing pin could be for integrated audio codec. The worse that can happen is no audio.




It's not booting up.. black screen


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> It's not booting up.. black screen


That’s not good. Have you tried a wire repair by sticking a thin piece in the socket for the missing pin?


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> That’s not good. Have you tried a wire repair by sticking a thin piece in the socket for the missing pin?



N, i didn't. The pad is totally out.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> N, i didn't. The pad is totally out.


It should still be conductive even with missing pad. It wouldn’t hurt to try. Just make sure there is enough stiffness to the wire that it doesn’t bend and touch a adjacent pin.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

If its not booting, do what i did and throw a piece of wire in the socket. You have nothing to lose - mine looked like that too.


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> It should still be conductive even with missing pad. It wouldn’t hurt to try. Just make sure there is enough stiffness to the wire that it doesn’t bend and touch a adjacent pin.



Gonna try it. You're right. Plus... theres no worranty anyway.

i was checking the datasheet and the pin is the AV3, code "AZ_SDIN[2:0]" responsible for "HD Audio Serial Data Inputs from Codec".

Should it work since is an Audio related pin? Or does make sense not boot because Audio pins  can be classified as data pins as well?

This is so f*****up ... i just read about tons of people that got the cpu stuck on heat sink just like me and have bend  or broke their pins





Mussels said:


> If its not booting, do what i did and throw a piece of wire in the socket. You have nothing to lose - mine looked like that too.



The wire... it has to be in contact with the cpu too or is just to stay inside the socket?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> The wire... it has to be in contact with the cpu too or is just to stay inside the socket?



I just cut a wire out of a SATA cable, a little longer than the original pin length is. It took me longer to count out the right socket to drop it into than i spent cutting the wire... i just kinda guessed it.

I cant see the wire i put into the socket at all, if that helps.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

Long enough to touch the solder pad for the missing pin in the socket. It was easier  for me back with Intel’s older Socket 478. Had this happen to a Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8 GHz.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

Dont say lapjob in the current city where I'm at, Las Vegas.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh and an obvious thing that may not be apparent: the socket is conductive more than just at the very bottom, and the CPU will push it down if its sticking out too far - so you dont need a super long piece of wire that makes perfect contact to work, let the CPU socket do its job and push them together.


----------



## delshay (Sep 20, 2020)

TOO ALL

Don't be so sure you have ripped out the pad, it just appears that way. What you have done is ripped out the pin & what you are looking at is the solder & it can appear you have ripped out the pad.
To confirm the pad is still there put a soldering iron to it, it should melt. If you have ripped out the pad & the solder does not stick, then you have ripped out the pad. Trust me, it appears the pad is not there, but i'v never come across a missing pad on a CPU.

You may be asking how do i know this. It's because i do BGA reworks but i also repaired PGA. The texture colour is tricking you, thinking you have ripped out the pad..

Also there's a rumour which is going around that if you lose one or two power pins it does not matter. This is false as every single pin that power the core does matter. It will have a tiny effect on undervolt & overclocking, ie you lose a tiny bit of stability.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

delshay said:


> TOO ALL
> 
> Don't be so sure you have ripped out the pad, it just appears that way. What you have done is ripped out the pin & what you are looking at is the solder & it can appear you have ripped out the pad.
> To confirm the pad is still there put a soldering iron to it, it should melt. If you have ripped out the pad the solder will not stick. Trust me, it appears the pad is not there, but i'v never come across a missing pad on a CPU.
> ...



Thanks for the advice on the pad/solder issue, not many people have direct experience there. Yes all pins have a purpose even if its just a ground, but i only recommend risking the CPU even further with repairs like i've done if the chip will not POST or work reliably at stock settings... undervolting and OCing a damaged CPU seems a bit silly.


----------



## delshay (Sep 20, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> N, i didn't. The pad is totally out.



If you can see the outer edges of the solder with raised bump, the pad is still there. Look under a magnifying glass & pay close attention to the circumference where the pad was located. But to be absolutely sure put a soldering iron to it. You need a very strong wattage iron if you don't have a pre-heater.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks like the pin repair has finally come loose, the system hard locks occasionally and reboots with 8GB of 16GB available

Time to throw another wire on top! 

Wait wait wait

the ryzen 1400 had its pin fall off intact, which means i can try and be stupid and resolder it to the 2700x for a full repair...


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Looks like the pin repair has finally come loose, the system hard locks occasionally and reboots with 8GB of 16GB available
> 
> Time to throw another wire on top!
> 
> ...



That's what i want to do with mine.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Looks like the pin repair has finally come loose, the system hard locks occasionally and reboots with 8GB of 16GB available
> 
> Time to throw another wire on top!
> 
> ...


The screenie shows 16GB of Ram with 8.1GB System reserved for some reason.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2020)

Short version: I couldnt solder the loose pin, i just dont have the right tools. I got annoyed at that RAM issue and just moved the 2700x and a new make believe pin over to my entry level B450 board, so i have working reliable dual channel RAM and PBO.

The x370 and 1600 can live together as friends



Caring1 said:


> The screenie shows 16GB of Ram with 8.1GB System reserved for some reason.



Thats what happened with this weird pin loss initially.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Short version: I couldnt solder the loose pin, i just dont have the right tools.


Reminds me of this Linus video, and his attempt at soldering pins to a Ryzen 3700X.


----------



## delshay (Sep 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Short version: I couldnt solder the loose pin, i just dont have the right tools. I got annoyed at that RAM issue and just moved the 2700x and a new make believe pin over to my entry level B450 board, so i have working reliable dual channel RAM and PBO.
> 
> The x370 and 1600 can live together as friends
> 
> ...



You don't have the right tool, but all users do have a tool that can solder. It's in the kitchen it's call a stove, cooker whatever..

Anyway place the pin on the solder pad & gently move CPU into the oven, grill & monitor the temperature. Solder should melt at around 220c. Do not place the CPU to near the top if you put it in a grill, oven. The flame may burn the PCB, so placing the CPU on lower shelf maybe better. At any point do not disturb the CPU until it has fully cooled down, as all the other soldered pins would have melted too.

I do some of my soldering this way when everybody in my household is out. Remember your not supposed to mix soldering fumes & food together, so i give the cooker internals a good clean before anyone returns.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 22, 2020)

delshay said:


> You don't have the right tool, but all users do have a tool that can solder. It's in the kitchen it's call a stove, cooker whatever..
> 
> Anyway place the pin on the solder pad & gently move CPU into the oven, grill & monitor the temperature. Solder should melt at around 220c. Do not place the CPU to near the top if you put it in a grill, oven. The flame may burn the PCB, so placing the CPU on lower shelf maybe better. At any point do not disturb the CPU until it has fully cooled down, as all the other soldered pins would have melted too.
> 
> I do some of my soldering this way when everybody in my household is out. Remember your not supposed to mix soldering fumes & food together, so i give the cooker internals a good clean before anyone returns.



Yea... I'd just follow the professional repairman like Rossman. Warm the whole part to around 95C... have your fine tip solder iron ready.. put a dab of lead free solder on your broken pin and with the solder still melted, drop it on the pad. There's a reason they have a thing called warming plates. You can use a pizza stone if you have one too.


----------



## delshay (Sep 22, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> Yea... I'd just follow the professional repairman like Rossman. Warm the whole part to around 95C... have your fine tip solder iron ready.. put a dab of lead free solder on your broken pin and with the solder still melted, drop it on the pad. There's a reason they have a thing called warming plates. You can use a pizza stone if you have one too.



Yes, you can find many things around the house to preheat the CPU before putting a soldering iron to it. You just have to be carful that you don't burn yourself. Clothes iron for example is effectively a hot plate.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The screenie shows 16GB of Ram with 8.1GB System reserved for some reason.



Look again in the left panel it clearly shows 7.9GB in the right panel it includes the 8GB of page/swap file so reads 16GB


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2020)

Seems to be working fine in the B450 board, i'd rather have it working reliably there even if its a cheaper board... at least that board can run newer CPU's


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 26, 2020)

Well... i have admit... first time i saw this post i thought  "this guy is messing with all saying he put the thing to work just doing that". 

Long story short.... I LOVE YOU Mussels. 

The pc is booting now. All i dis was put the wire there. 

Its still missing the pin.. i will try to get one from old athllon cpu i have and solder it. Fuck it...


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2020)

leo_rcm said:


> i will try to get one from old athllon cpu


The pins for Socket AM4 are smaller in diameter, and length.


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The pins for Socket AM4 are smaller in diameter, and length.




I just saw that! Btw... you're right about the audio... it does not work. So it is true that you can run the cpu without a pin if the missing pin is "not that important". I cant instal the audio driver from the motherboard. But i can use an soundboard or use the audio from the gpu though.

I cleaned the missing pad to try the solder but as you said the pins are a bit different... here's a photo.

Ps: i watched a video from jayztwocents on youtube that he fix bended pins with a razor blade. I did the same here and i end up scretching the cpu surface. So... be carefull with that video, guys.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2020)

When i tried to solder a pin, i fucked it up and removed a 2nd one.

There are now two pieces of wire keeping my 2700x running, but hey its working fine!

Important trick is the length, too long and they bend and dont make contact anymore... i went maybe 1mm longer than the existing pins this time around


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 27, 2020)

nice work there..

 Gotta love fixing CPU pins when like shaking Stevie . had to fix a X58 Skt 1366 bent Pin(s) but the satisfaction when it boots up again


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 27, 2020)

I managed to bend a pin on my 3900x recently, removed it from the system to change the mobo, cleaned the paste, left it on  the desk, forgot I put it there and while moving some objects i managed to (thankfully) just barely hit it while placing something else on the desk. 1 pin (corner edge) bent inwards a bit, it was easy enough to fix, but I... uh it sure gave me a scare!


----------



## leo_rcm (Sep 27, 2020)

Mussels said:


> When i tried to solder a pin, i fucked it up and removed a 2nd one.
> 
> There are now two pieces of wire keeping my 2700x running, but hey its working fine!
> 
> Important trick is the length, too long and they bend and dont make contact anymore... i went maybe 1mm longer than the existing pins this time around




I am planning to burn the solder iron  and then pu in the top of the pin... i hope it will be enougth to melt the solder with some paste. I will update you guys.


----------

